# what is the highest rev a w8 can take?



## astaidl (Mar 19, 2004)

what is the highest rev a w8 can take? Anyone know?


----------



## gezuvor (Mar 13, 1999)

*Re: what is the highest rev a w8 can take? (astaidl)*

My revlimiter kicks in around 6500... There isn't much pull up that high, so I doubt going much higher would be worth it...


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: what is the highest rev a w8 can take? (gezuvor)*

Why would you want to rev a V8 any higher than that anyway ?? It's not a V-Tech or a Ferrari that needs to be wound to 9000 rpms to produce any power. I can creep in B2B traffic in 3rd gear down to idle speed and still pull away from most cars when traffic begins to move again..


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: what is the highest rev a w8 can take? (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_ I can creep in B2B traffic in 3rd gear down to idle speed and still pull away from most cars when traffic begins to move again..

Yup the torque is nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: what is the highest rev a w8 can take? (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_Why would you want to rev a V8 any higher than that anyway ?? It's not a V-Tech or a Ferrari that needs to be wound to 9000 rpms to produce any power. I can creep in B2B traffic in 3rd gear down to idle speed and still pull away from most cars when traffic begins to move again..

hope you know v-tech is a phone....


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: what is the highest rev a w8 can take? (7thGear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_
hope you know v-tech is a phone....

Forgive my syntax....


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: what is the highest rev a w8 can take? (gezuvor)*

Dead Forum Bump!


----------

